# Usar 74147 con teclado y presentar un numero de 2 digitos en display



## dvdrom4 (Feb 7, 2009)

tengun un problema dese mostrar en display un numero de 2 digitos introduciendo con un teclado utilizando el 74147
el problema es que quiero que el dato quede guardado por ejemplo introduzco 35 entonces presino el 3 luego el 5
el 3 quedara en un display y el 5 que integrado servira para este proposito que guarde cada digito y lo tenga disponible para cada display


----------



## faberfree (Feb 10, 2009)

hola yo estuve haciendo algo parecido pero creo que un poco mas complejo
lo que puedes usar para almacenar un digito es utilizar un registro y ese es el 74ls273 incluso este excelente integrado te permite usar dos display para poder marcar dos numeros como tu dices, en un display el 3 y el otro el 5 

te recomiendo que te empapes de información de este integrado y asi sepas sacarle mas probecho
haber aqui te dejo unos link de donde podes saque mas ideas conrespecto a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/teclado-matriz-display-registro-7518/


----------



## dvdrom4 (Feb 10, 2009)

te lo agradezco muchisimo gracias no se me habia ocurrido usarlo gracias


----------



## trokena (Feb 17, 2014)

Estoy haciendo un contador de 0 a 99 como pueden apreciar, todo está bien.
El problema es que cuando quiero que el display muestre únicamente de donde viene la señal, no ocurre esto debido a que todas las entradas del 74147 se convierten en "0" y por eso no muestra correctamente.
Intenté ponerle diodos en las entradas para que estas no se crucen, pero el problema persiste.

Mi consulta es, ¿Si existe algún componente que deje pasar únicamente la señal de entrada y lo muestre en su display?
Ejemplo: El pulsador 3 cierra y pasa el nivel bajo hacia el contador y el 74147, el contador funciona bien, pero en lugar de salir "3" en el display, sale algo no deseado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola trokena

En El Display sale algo no deseado porque ese 74LS147 tiene la particularidad de trabajar con, digamos, lógica negativa.
Fíjate en los pequeños círculos que tiene en sus entradas como en sus salidas.
Eso quiere decir que los valores ciertos son nivel bajo.

Cuando presionas el botón conectado a la entrada 3(13), a la salida aparece el código binario pero invertido(Negativo).

En Lógica positiva el 3(Decimal) = 0011(Binario).
En Lógica Negativa el 3(Decimal) = 1100(Binario).
Así que el Decodificador 74LS47 muestra en el Display Una Figura Extraña.

Le faltan algunas cosas por mejorar a tu circuito, estas se notan en lo que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jfmarque (Sep 23, 2014)

yo tengo un display controlado por un 74ls48N y todos los digitos salen bien, menos el 2 y el 3. alguna idea del por que?
La señal viene de un MC8870CE que funciona a la perfección. Sus leds binarios me dan los valores correctos, pero el 2 y el 3 en el display de 7 segmentos no salen bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola jfmarque

(Los Rojos)
Para encender el 2 se utilizan los segmentos: *a*, *b*, c, *d*, *e*, f, *g*.
Para encender el 3 se utilizan los segmentos: *a*, *b*, *c*, *d*, e, f, *g*.
Para encender el 1 se utilizan los segmentos: a, *b*, *c*, d, e, f, g.
Para encender el 4 se utilizan los segmentos: a, *b*, *c*, d, e, *f*, *g*.
Para encender el 5 se utilizan los segmentos: *a*, b, *c*, *d*, e, *f*, *g*.
Para encender el 6 se utilizan los segmentos: *a*, b, *c*, *d*, *e*, *f*, *g*
Para encender el 7 se utilizan los segmentos: *a*, *b*, *c*, d, e, f, g.
Para encender el 8 se utilizan los segmentos: *a*, *b*, *c*, *d*, *e*, *f*, *g*.
(Los Rojos)
Cuando deben encender, cualquiera, el 2 o 3 qué figura aparece en el Display ??. . . Qué segmentos encienden ?

Si a la salida del MC8870 están bien los valores binarios entonces es probable que el 74LS48N ya no sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jfmarque (Sep 24, 2014)

Ya quedo coregido... tenia mal conectadas las ultimas 2 terminales a g y a f

GRACIAS!!!!

corregido es con doble "r".

Saludos.


----------

